# Towhee now has her CDX



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Towhee.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Towhee!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Way to go!! Congratulations.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Many congratulations! Great work.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very big congrats Sharon<:

Good girl Towhee!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She has been moved into Utility for her match next week -- providing she doesn't go into season.

So onward & upward we go


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!! That's wonderful. Three first places--


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Towhee.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Big Congrats here!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I remember making that same promise to Jackson about no more OOS!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Towhee. Good girl, Towhee!


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats! Way to go!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Well done Miss Towhee!! Congratulations to you both


----------

